# The Best Truth About Samplers and Sample Players - Kontakt - Spitfire Player



## Chromofonic (Mar 11, 2022)

An attempt (at times unsuccessful) to verbalize my opinion about sample players and virtual instruments. Some of my videos intend to satire and criticize, but never to personally offend anybody. Reading between the lines can help us make better decisions and investments. 
No animals (or humans) were hurt in the making of this video.


----------



## eakwarren (Mar 11, 2022)

It all makes sense now!  Thanks for brightening my day. From now on, when I open that "award-winning" interface, I'll smile.*






* and by smile, I mean snicker.


----------



## Chromofonic (Mar 13, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> It all makes sense now!  Thanks for brightening my day. From now on, when I open that "award-winning" interface, I'll smile.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Well. I remember not long ago you encouraged me to "continue to poke fun at certain 800 lb. marketing gorillas". Your wish, my command. They make it so easy though. 
Thank you for the support.


----------



## Jrides (Mar 14, 2022)

Funny!


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 16, 2022)

4:15 cracked me up, re: Soundpaint.


----------



## Chromofonic (Mar 16, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> 4:15 cracked me up, re: Soundpaint.


I was wondering who would be the first to notice it (and comment on it).


----------



## Soundpaint (Apr 5, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> 4:15 cracked me up, re: Soundpaint.


Yes?


----------



## zwhita (Apr 5, 2022)

NI: All your nicnt are belong to us
SA: VVVV For great justice VVVV

I also liked that bit in the previous video with the RX7 spectrogram to speculate if SA is trying to sell us more noise with each new Originals strings release.


----------



## CGR (Apr 5, 2022)

chromofonic's videos are not only informative & thought-provoking, but his sly sense of humour and deadpan delivery throughout is hilarious!


----------



## Chromofonic (Apr 5, 2022)

Edward Givens said:


> That was priceless  I especially like the tiny "pay fence".
> Thankyou
> - Kontakt user since (gulp) version 1.5


which added VST support
Thank you!


----------



## Chromofonic (May 18, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> It all makes sense now!  Thanks for brightening my day. From now on, when I open that "award-winning" interface, I'll smile.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now you can even see it on Christian Henson's arm. He got a tattoo of the award-winning design. Brilliant stuff lol


----------



## davidnaroth (May 18, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> 4:15 cracked me up, re: Soundpaint.


i did a literal lol when this section came up


----------

